# Expired Mutant mass?? Is it worth it? But the price is so good!!



## ertan-cy (May 16, 2015)

Hey guys

I need your opinion on this one, got a deal for 2 mutant mass weight gainers 6.8kg each. For ?60
The seller told me that they run out at the end of the month. What is your opinion on this. Is it worth the risk? They are sealed and never opened. Would they be spoilt? I haven't asked where they kept them but I'm guessing in a decent place since they are selling few more products (not expired). 
I'll be taking these with the original superdrol. 
Last time I did this with a weight gainer I packed 9kgs in 3 weeks. 

Thanks for the replies bros 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 1, 2015)

I've taken expired mass gainer and it was ok. I think the expiration date is for the store to be safe and and not get a law suit. A week or two into expired date is fine, at least when I did it was good and no bad side effects or anything.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder how it'd mix in my Blender Bottle, I'm thinking of giving this gainer a try.

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

